# 1997 ka24e ignition timing mode????



## randy161984 (Nov 23, 2006)

1997 nissan Hardbody- ka24e-I just replaced my timing chain, guides, tensioner, waterpump, oil pump, and all belts and new valve cover gasket. Filled the pump with oil to prime it, I then installed the oil pump before the oil pan which i was able to mark the gear on the shaft with the mark to verify the pump lines up with the shaft mark so it should be on the right tooth. installed oil pan and the higher part of the half moon is toward the front of the vehicle almost verticle slightly turned clockwise. Engine is at TDC. rotor is about a half inch from number one metal tab on cap. is that normal? Now Reading the manual they say 1990 + models you must put the ECU in a mode to correctly time it . I know on the silverado you must unplug a connector under the dash to time it. Is there anything to do like this on this vehicle? still have the distributor out and have not yet tried to turn it over, wanted to get this information first. once i get the distributor set before actually timing it i would like to unplug fuel pump and turn it over for about a minute, let the starter cool, then turn over for about minute to fully prime pump. Just wanting to state what I have done so far and see if everything looks correct and no mistakes yet? One more thing. I looking for the timing shield with the degrees over the crankshaft pully, there is only a small pin sticking out of the front cover over the crankshaft pully, on the right side of the alternator. There seems to be 5 marks on the inside pully edge, just 5 small lines and the pin does line up with one mark ..... one of the middle ones? I would appreciate all the info I can get on this, Thanks again-- Randy


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

I can't read that post without it hurting my eyes.
Paragraphs please. You can go back and edit it.


----------



## randy161984 (Nov 23, 2006)

dont worry about it, i got it and it runs great.... just had to stab the oil pump twice was one tooth off. just had to unplus the brown connector on the tps to time it correctly..


----------

